

Federer as a Religious Experience (David Foster Wallace) - InfinityX0
http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/6940897/federer-religious-experience

======
tatsuke95
Ah, a blast from the past. This is a classic that gave me a better
appreciation for DFW, literary non-fiction and the game of tennis.

